# mysql_num_rows() - Äquivalent



## Fish (4. Jun 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe bist jetzt MySQL nur in PHP benutzt. Wenn ich nun einen Query hatte, dann konnte ich über die Methode mysql_num_rows() ganz leicht die Anzahl an Treffern feststellen lassen. Wie sieht das in Java aus? Ich hab nur Methoden gefunden, die einem die Anzahl an Spalten der entsprechenden Tabelle ausgeben, aber das brauche ich nicht...[schild=1]HELP!!![/schild]

Danke im Voraus Fish


----------



## TheRocker (4. Jun 2004)

Ob es eine Methode gibt, die die Anzahl der "Treffer" im RecordSet liefert, kann ich im Moment leider auch nicht sagen. Das wissen unsere Profis.  :wink: 

Alternativ würde ich vorher ein Query mit "SELECT COUNT(*) ..." abschicken. Dann enthält das Ergebnis die Anzahl.

Stefan

P.S.: Lyncht mich nicht, falls das der falsche Lösungsweg ist.


----------



## Fish (5. Jun 2004)

Ok, danke erstmal, das gucke ich mir mal an


----------



## Fish (5. Jun 2004)

HI!

Das geht leider nicht, weil es die Anzahl der Häufigkeit von Spalteninhalten ausgibt, ich brauche die Anzahl von Treffern


----------



## nollario (6. Jun 2004)

```
select count(*)...
```

liefert die anzahl der zeilen, nicht spalten - bei allen datenbanken... das ist sql standard... sollte also gehen.

eine 2te möglichkeit liefert dir das ResultSet objekt allerdings nicht immer...


```
// zur letzten zeile gehen
rs.last();

// zeilennummer ermitteln
int numberOfLines = rs.getRow();

// und wieder zurück
rs.first();
```

wie gesagt, hängt von der jdbc implementierung ab - geht manchmal aber nicht immer... select count(*) geht immer!


----------



## Fish (6. Jun 2004)

Jawohl! Das ist genau das was ich wollte! Tausend dank aber auch an TheRocker

Danke und bis demnächst
Goldti


----------

